

Complete YouTube videos of select Stanford classes - Shamiq
http://www.youtube.com/user/stanforduniversity

======
SarahToton
Wow, it's like they've skipped Open Courseware all together-- way to kick some
MIT ass. Sadly, don't think this is going to match YouTube edutainment
favorite: Drunk History (<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V_DsL1x1uY>)

------
menloparkbum
These videos are great - with one caveat: in the programming and math related
videos, it is nearly impossible to see the code on the projector or the math
on the chalkboard. The downloadable iTunes versions of the videos share the
same problem.

~~~
Shamiq
Low res can be a problem. I wonder if they've considered seeding a torrent
with higher resolution videos.

Better than stealing movies for sure.

